# Constellation Class



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Let the mayhem begin, I think I got my foot all the way out of my mouth now so its time to start kit-bashing a Constellation Class Ship.

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5966/001qbq.jpg

Tonight I'm starting at the rear and building the box for the Warp Nacelle Pylons to sit atop, using .040 sheet styrene and some .080 square styrene for bracing I've cut the side walls forming a box that measures 1-1/4" H x 2-1/8 D x 3-1/8 W. I've cut away the first Photon Housing from saucer #1, cleaned up the edges with a file and it is just sitting in place awaiting some final trimming. I'll make a new bridge area out of stacked stripis of styrene cut and filed into shape and cut the dome off the model bridge to go on top. Not a bad start.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

You go girl!

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Oh my god he's done it now..

Good luck and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8619/gazer2.jpg

I finished boxing in the rear section along with removing the second Impulse Drive unit from the second saucer, with that assembled and some minor alteration of the Impulse housing it sits nicely in its new home.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> You go girl!
> 
> Looking forward to more.


Did the Hospital mix up my wife's and my wrist bands again? Several years ago we were broadsided on our way home from work, I awoke several hours later strapped to a back board in the ER just as a young nurse came into the room and said "I'm looking for Carol." I lifted my arm and read my wrist band looked at my wife Carol and said "Honey I got a sex change and I didn't feel a thing." Her wrist band read Robert and mine read Carol, we still to this day have no clue how they screwed that one up.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Uber Cool so far.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Tonights project is brought to you by those wonderful people at Acme Anti-Matter. "If it isn't Acme it doesn't matter."

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/466/gazer3.jpg

After much debate "a lot of talking to myself" working up the courge to cut into these parts, since I don't have any spares. I took the main support pylon between the Enterprise saucer and secondary hull "one from each of the two kits this build requires," to make the two rear warp nacelle support pylons. On a piece of paper I marked the forward 60' degree and aft 50' degree angles of the pylon, then measured from the bottom of the torpedo launcher bay up to the base of the channel at the top rear of the pylon. I marked the cut line with a fine point sharpie and cut "holding my breath" with a razor saw, and smoothed everything with a large mill file. Then flipped the pylon over and sahzam a warp drive pylon with built in photon torpedo launcher.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

You should give this a shot with the new Round 2 refit.

Looking good!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/6053/gazer4.jpg

Between kitbashing the Constellation Class project I'm also looking ahead at how the finished project may look when completed, by working on a scale drawing of the build, this gives me a way to visualize the finished look, Also I can gauge the size of of parts I want to add to the hull. Right now the ship has 7 decks housed in the saucer section "yet to be assembled from sheet styrene." After a few attempts to cut material to give the hull that angled look I have opted to make this maybe a first generation version. It will have a flat sided saucer and old warp drive nacelles, I also want to break out the photo etching kit the wife gave me for Christmas and try building a interior for the forward Shuttle Bay and have the bay doors open, it would be a great side project. Last I 'm adding 5 rows of Sensor bands around the hull to give a little more detail, it is far, far, far from cannon but should still be a great little ship, and if it turns out half as good as I hope it will others will have a blueprint for making one of their own.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Landru said:


> You should give this a shot with the new Round 2 refit.
> 
> Looking good!


I don't know if I could make a saucer section strong enough to support the weight for that large of a kit, using sheet styrene. The saucer for this build takes 4 sheets for both the top and bottom sections alone. A 1/350 scale build you'd have to go with a solid sheet and cut the plates from that, I would think. What an awsome kit it would be, anyone got a warehouse.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I think Landru meant the _new_ 1:1000 scale Refit. You current way is pretty cool - same kits that made up the original and I'm sure you'll have other things to do once you're done with this instead of duplicating it at a smaller scale.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I think Landru meant the _new_ 1:1000 scale Refit. You current way is pretty cool - same kits that made up the original and I'm sure you'll have other things to do once you're done with this instead of duplicating it at a smaller scale.


I just keep having more and more of these "senior moments" just assumed he was speaking of the 1/350 scale kit, what a project that would be if you wanted a huge Constellation Class ship.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*New Saucer*

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4788/gazer5.jpg

In the above photo I have laid out the first section for the new saucer configuration, using 3 sheets of .040 sheet styrene I taped the sections together and marked the center line of the saucers curricular section of the new hull, using a compass made from a paint stirring stick with a finishing nail for the point and a small pencil hole I marked the new edge of the saucer on the styrene. Following the center line to the aft section I measured out the new angled end section, I cut off the extra styrene and used this to finish the circular area of the saucer. Then using a steel ruler and a x-acto knife I’ll trim off the excess styrene from the new hull, cement all the pieces together and add styrene strips to strengthen all the joints, next drill a small hole in the center of the saucer and put a bolt through the hole and into a sheet of plywood leaving the edge hanging over the end of the plywood. I’m going to anchor the plywood to the base of my drill press and place a Dremel grinding bit in the chuck and I hope by slowly turning the styrene on the plywood the grinding bit will give me a smooth curved edge that needs just a little cleaning up with a file. In the photo you can see all the main parts laid out and the new measurement has the model coming in 23-3/4 inches in length.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very interesting build! I'm following your progress and it looks great. I used the method you outlined above for a similar but smaller scale project. I would rotate your piece VERY slowly, as styrene will melt easily when turned against a cutting tool. I ended up using an angled router bit in my drill press, and turned the press table to get the angle I was after. I also used a rounding over bit in the drill press to round the edges. Ultimately, though, I had to abandon the styrene for wood, as the styrene would melt too much to get good results. In my case, this didn't matter, as the shaping I was doing was for a master that molds were being made of. At any rate, I hope your project works out well! Really looking forward to seeing more WIP pics.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer6.jpg

As the above photo shows the idea worked and I now have 2 saucer section caps, after cutting the two cap pieces out using the drill press idea, a little clean up was needed with a sanding block, and now I have a couple of dozen braces to make out of .060 styrene to support the new saucer section and end caps to cut to close it all in.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Robert Hargrave said:


> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer6.jpg
> 
> As the above photo shows the idea worked and I now have 2 saucer section caps, after cutting the two cap pieces out using the drill press idea, a little clean up was needed with a sanding block, and now I have a couple of dozen braces to make out of .060 styrene to support the new saucer section and end caps to cut to close it all in.


Nice, but Robert, it may be the photo, but the hull your sheet stock represents doesn't look long enough.

On the studio miniature, IIRC, it seemed to go further back.

Might be worth double checking, or I could be totally off.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Nice, but Robert, it may be the photo, but the hull your sheet stock represents doesn't look long enough.
> 
> On the studio miniature, IIRC, it seemed to go further back.
> 
> Might be worth double checking, or I could be totally off.


I'm working off a set of drawings measuring the grid lines on the drawing and then measureing the grids on the model to get my actuall measurements drawing comes out to 1/4 inch grid, model comes in at 1-1/8 inch grid. The drawing has the tail extending 1-3/4's which is what I came up with and looking at screen captures looks real close to the production model. This does not include the box that extends off the rear of the ship with the warp nacelle pylon sitting on top.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Current projects on the Constellation, I'm working on the warp nacelles, I've sealed the mounting hole openings with some small strips of styrene and filler putty, the half's have been cemented together. Next up start cleaning up all the seams. The new saucer section, I've started cutting and cementing sections of .060 styrene sheet around the edge of the saucer, these will be used for attaching the styrene around the outer rim of the saucer. Other strips will be place arond the interior to give it strength and two final strips will be cut and mounted to the rear of the saucer and extend out for mounting the rear pylon support section.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/gazer7.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Starting to look familiar?*

Cut and cemented enough filler sections that I could test fit the two saucer section tonight, is this starting to look like a Constelation Class Cruser now?
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/gazer9.jpg
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/gazer8.jpg


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

That looks beautiful, you should do it as a replica of Picards desktop model, painted tan and with no name..


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Landru said:


> That looks beautiful, you should do it as a replica of Picards desktop model, painted tan and with no name..


Well, I have some ideas in that respect, Right at this time I'm looking at painting in in TOS colors light grat with darker gray highlights, hanger doors done in a light blue last bussard collectors in red.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Warp Nacelles*

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer10.jpg

I assembled all 4 Warp Nacelles then using files I shaved off some of the raised areas along the seam joints. I applied a medium coat of filler putty along the seams to sand down and smooth out the joint, I figure while I'm covering up the seams I might as well try filling in those nasty moulded in panel lines. I spread a thin coat of putty around the nacelle, then wet sanded it using a large square rubber eraser as a sanding block. The results look good but the final test will be spraying it with primer and see if all that work is going to be worth it.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Nope, the filler putty in the seams failed, after wet sanding a coat of primer shows 2/3s of all the panel lines still show, not as bad as without putty but. So applying putty is not a good option unless you have hours you want to spend on each nacelle, not to mention the saucers and pylons, but I have another idea I hope to try out this afternoon.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Have you tried using Duplicolor High Build primer? You can get it at any Auto parts store. Between the putty and the high build primer, it should do the trick.

Scott


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> Have you tried using Duplicolor High Build primer? You can get it at any Auto parts store. Between the putty and the high build primer, it should do the trick.
> 
> Scott


2nd attempt, spackeling compound, dry sanded down really well and quickly, and after applying primer came out with exact same results, panel lines that are still there but toned down. Your suggestion sound like it would work, but there are areas of detail I'm trying to keep affraid the thick primer might fill in the the channels down both sides of the nacelle.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a new poster here, but wanted to say excellent job so far!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Robert Hargrave said:


> 2nd attempt, spackeling compound, dry sanded down really well and quickly, and after applying primer came out with exact same results, panel lines that are still there but toned down. Your suggestion sound like it would work, but there are areas of detail I'm trying to keep affraid the thick primer might fill in the the channels down both sides of the nacelle.


As long as you have not puttied that section you should be fine. You can also mask off the area you don't want to hit with the primer.

Scott


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

SDF-3 said:


> I am a new poster here, but wanted to say excellent job so far!


Well thanks, if you like this you'll be blown away by work the more experianced builders in this forum turn out. And welcome.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> As long as you have not puttied that section you should be fine. You can also mask off the area you don't want to hit with the primer.
> 
> Scott


http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/001.jpg

I used Duplicolor primer and paints when I built this little beauty a couple of years ago,I was carefull but the primer attacked the plastic in several places without serious damage. I also used Duplicolor to paint the hull of my Polar lights Jupiter 2 hull with only a couple of spots that crazed. As I have no spare parts for this current project and the CA I'm using seems to have softened one small area on the nacelle for this project I'll stick with regular paints.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer11.jpg

The Warp Nacelles have their first coat of Light Gray Paint, now to start masking off to paint the areas I want Dark Gray. The supports for the interior of the saucer section are almost all in, these are cut from .060 styrene to a height of 1.470 and when assembled the saucer will measure 1.550 in height. I have a couple more supports to cut for the back section, I made two special supports to help hold the box on the end of the ship they extend out past the back of the saucer for the box to slide onto and be cemented on the hull. coming next the outer rim of the saucer and cutting out all those shuttle and probe bay doors.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Warp Nacelles*

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer12.jpg

Here is my vision of the early Constellation Class Warp Nacelles painted in TOS style of colors, still have side panels and Bussard collectors to paint.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Nacelle Work*

Did the touch-up work around the edges on the Nacelles last night and painted the side pieces by the nose, next to get the side grills and the forward inserts painted and installed.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer13.jpg


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fun to watch. coming along nicely!


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Very fun to watch, very clean.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Jafo said:


> fun to watch. coming along nicely!


Thanks for the Pos comments, if I could remenber some of that stuff from shop class 35 years ago, I may have been able to figure out those angel cuts to give the hull that 70 degree angle along the edge, insted of doing a flat one.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Landru said:


> Very fun to watch, very clean.


If you like I can do some cursing in my posts, just like I do when modeling and I drop that teeny tiny part, that bounces 30 feet and goes under a piece of furnture.#$%^&*()_+_+...


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Panel line paint flubs*

You just have to give those people that thought adding all those panel lines would make the model look SO MUCH NICER a BIG pat on the back.... After, before and after photo below. 
Top Nacelle "after" air brushing, then removing the masking tape it took me over an hour to apply to all four Nacelles, the look on my face, as Discover Card says Priceless, @%#*$^$%(*&$%[email protected]#. "Before" appling much touch-up paint to the main body of the Nacelle. "After" bottom Nacelle applying touch up paint to the Light Gray areas of the Nacelle, now only three more to go.

Oh PS ordered a set of JT Graphics Constellation Class Decals today to dress up the finished project.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer14.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

No new photo's today, so if that's all your looking for then move along, nothing to see here, as the old beat cop would say... Still working on fixing the paint seepeage on the Warp Nacells and almost have them all repaired. This morning before going to work I cut out and installed several more braces for strengthing the saucer and tomorrow night I could be ready to form the exterior ring of the saucer, also cut out the shuttle and probe bay doorways along the ring. then I'll have something to show.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Some heavy lifting*

Removed the mounting tabs from the Enterprise saucer top used for aligning the two saucer sections and attaching the window panels, then I filed the areas smooth, and now it sits flush against the new saucer section. As seen in this photo the ship right now weight's 15 ounces

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer15.jpg

Finished attaching the last of the spacers and bracing panels inside the saucer, next to start building the outer ring for the hull.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer16.jpg

Blending a little old and a little new in the color department some TOS Gray's with new series Black.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer17.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The set of decals from JT Graphics came in the mail yesterday, great as always, Thanks guys. Because the outer hull of the saucer is (flat not angled) I choose a set of decals with the name of a different ship, so I could say this is an early version of the Constellation Class. So this ship will be named USS Constellation NCC-1974. Before I found these decals I was going to use a set of the Saratoga decals and call the ship the "Argos". 
I'm taking the next few days off, having a rehersal dinner out in the backyard tomorrow and our son's Greg is getting married Saturday, and the wife thinks I shoud help out and stop playing with my toys. Will be back at in on Monday.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Robert,

Keep up the great work. Are you planning on building a shuttlebay? Let me know and I can send you some reference pictures. I also like the idea that this is the USS Constellation and that it was the original design before changes were made for ships like the Hathaway, Stargazer and Valkyrie.

Scott


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> Robert,
> 
> Keep up the great work. Are you planning on building a shuttlebay? Let me know and I can send you some reference pictures. I also like the idea that this is the USS Constellation and that it was the original design before changes were made for ships like the Hathaway, Stargazer and Valkyrie.
> 
> Scott


I cannot do the forward bay as was my intention, in my rush to install spacers, I installed the ones on each side of the bay door too close, I can still make a smaller side bay, the best choice now would be one of the two towards the rear of the saucer. any pictures would be great, I could then look at those and get an idea of what the bay might look like.
As for the design I wanted the angled edge, but I am geo-metric-ly challanged, and could not figure out how to cut the strip that would form fit to the side of the hull. So to stay in my comfort zone the hull is now flat, but I do have something planned for that flat hull I think is going to be really interesting. The last thing is I like doing these projects with materials and equipment that anyone could see and if they liked it be able to do also.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Shuttle bay concept*

With the wedding I'm not getting any building completed, but I did have time to design an interior for one of the side Shuttle Bays.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/saucer.jpg

Looks like a winner idea to me. Now to see if I can make it come out this good.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Nice plans, would really like to see this idea fleshed out.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Landru said:


> Nice plans, would really like to see this idea fleshed out.


Here is a very rough scale drawing of the layout for the side shuttle bay to show what it can and hopefully will look like.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer18.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

For Landru, here is a scratch built Shuttle bay all-most fleshed out, basic measurements on his little project is 1-7/16 inches high, 2 inches deep and 2-5/16 inches wide, and managed to get it primed.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer20.jpg
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer19.jpg


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Pardon me, while I pick up my feakin' jaw off the ground....
That is fantastic! I was not expecting that so early on, very well done Robert.

Can't wait to see the bay all primed up.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Landru said:


> Pardon me, while I pick up my feakin' jaw off the ground....
> That is fantastic! I was not expecting that so early on, very well done Robert.
> 
> Can't wait to see the bay all primed up.


I wanted to use thinner bracing but also needed it to be fairly strong and be able to be handled without fear of damageing it, so the bracing is .040 x .080 strips I even did matching bracing across the ceiling that ties into each of the braces down the side walls. Now if the couple of scratch built shuttle craft I want to make turn out this well. Tonight Paint, because I need to the the outer hull bulkheads going, I'd like to finish this project before Christmas, and I have tons of stuff stiil to make and add.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer21.jpg

The painted Shuttle Craft Bay, tonight my goal is to add the final details to the interior, windows door markings and something on the deck to make it stand out. The tractor beam housing on the rear bulkhead is a little larger than I wanted, but still looks good.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Very impressive.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer22.jpg

Now this is a little better, now if I could only find a 1/4 inch federation logo to put in the middle of that red floor.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Very. Very, nice


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer23.jpg

Welcome to the finished Shuttle Bay #7 aboard the USS CONSTALLEATION. Never stops amazing me how some simple sheet and strip styrene and turn out something so nice.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Excellent work! More, more.....


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I’ve been off task for the last three weeks fighting a cold that settled in my chest and felt more like the flu, and then when I was feeling better the wife hit me with a *honey-do-or-else-list *to clean out the garage and trim trees and bushes in the back yard for bulk trash pick-up. Then the last stopper was trying to make the holidays around the place a little more fun for the men folk, so I started building a slot car track that maybe we can get the guys interested in some elimination racing instead of just sitting around waiting for the football game to come on.
So last night I cut slots in some of the risers so the top saucer section sits flat, there are strips of styrene cemented along the joints of the saucer to strengthen them some of the joints line up right on top of the risers so I have to cut an opening for these to sit inside of for a flat surface. That’s when I noticed the rear of the ship looked funny, and discovered that somehow when cutting the two support risers that extend past the main hull and holds the impulse engine section in place. I managed to cut one riser .100 taller that the other one, now I have to do some surgery and cut this piece down maybe cut off a section and cement a filler strip in place to get the correct height. But the shuttle bay is cemented in place, the outer ring strips are cut and cemented together, and just waiting to mark and start cutting out the bay doors, then I can install the 6 closed door sections and cement the hull section to the ship body.
There will be something to take photos of then.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Robert Hargrave said:


> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer23.jpg
> 
> Welcome to the finished Shuttle Bay #7 aboard the USS *CONSTALLEATION*. Never stops amazing me how some simple sheet and strip styrene and turn out something so nice.


*CONSTELLATION*

Don't get it wrong when you make the decal!  :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> *CONSTELLATION*
> 
> Don't get it wrong when you make the decal!  :tongue: :lol:


No I did get it right Con-stall-a-tion, I always hit a point in a project where I walk away and take a break, or something comes up and puts it on hold. But I did purchase decals from JT Graphics for the kit, so I should be okay:wave:
PS Your Avatar would look great on the floor of the shuttle bay right above the number 7.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The outer hull that wraps around the saucer section is done, it took 4 strips cut from a full styrene panel to build, eash strip was set on a piece of wax paper and the joints given a dab of cement and butted together, last a strip of sytrene was cut to lay across the interior side of each joint and these were cemented to the panels to add extra support. 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer24.jpg
Shuttle bay seven has been installed inside the hull, the strips were wrapped around the saucer to get the correct placement so no joints were located in a shuttle bay door opening or up against a riser and could create a bulge in the hull. 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer25.jpg
I marked all the bay door openings on the hull strip and have started cutting each opening in the strip, 2 down 5 more to go, after these are done and 6 doors installed I can attach the upper saucer section and then install the outer ring. Last lots of putty work to tweek the finshed saucer and get a smooth finish.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Robert Hargrave said:


> No I did get it right Con-stall-a-tion, I always hit a point in a project where I walk away and take a break, or something comes up and puts it on hold. But I did purchase decals from JT Graphics for the kit, so I should be okay:wave:
> *PS Your Avatar would look great on the floor of the shuttle bay right above the number 7.*


I have a large scan of my avatar. 
It will take awhile, (It is in storage.), but I could find it for you.

If you want it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Actually, it's in my member photo album, too!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/519/UFP_LOGO.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Actually, it's in my member photo album, too!
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/519/UFP_LOGO.jpg


I'm going to play with shrinking that down to a good size, see if I can keep the image clear enough to use on the deck, thanks....


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

No problem!
Good luck.

I assume it is a high enough resolution to still look good
by the time it is shrunk to size.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer26.jpg
All the sections for the outer ring of the hull are cemented together, all (7) seven shuttle and equipment bay doors are cut out, the support riser I some how cut to tall has been shaved down. Now to start cementing the ring to the main hull so I can then attach the (6) bay doors and close the saucer section up.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> No problem!
> Good luck.
> 
> I assume it is a high enough resolution to still look good
> by the time it is shrunk to size.


I tried just a copy and paste attempt, then shrinking it down and all the detail pretty much vanished, so I'm going to have to play with it in my photo program and see what I can do that way.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Hmmm...
I wonder what Hank used...


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> Hmmm...
> I wonder what Hank used...


Yeah, my avatar I have is a drawing I did for my grandson last year of Wall-E and to get it to load I had to shrink it to the point you couldn't make out what it was, but in Hobby Talk you can pretty much see what a good picture it turned out to be. The original is 16 inches by 20 inches.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/wall6.jpg
Almost went cross-eyed from doing all the lines.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Nice, Robert! Sigh. I do so envy people who can draw...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Yeah, my avatar I have is a drawing I did for my grandson last year of Wall-E and to get it to load I had to shrink it to the point you couldn't make out what it was, but in Hobby Talk you can pretty much see what a good picture it turned out to be. The original is 16 inches by 20 inches.
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/wall6.jpg
> Almost went cross-eyed from doing all the lines.


Wow!
That's great!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

More work is completed in the main hull of the Constellation, the outer ring of the saucer section has all the bay doors cut out, it is now cemented in place. Five of the six closed shuttle bay door have been cut out and installed, here is a forward view of the work so far.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer28.jpg
The top of the saucer needs a few spots smoothed around the edge, but does drop right into place, get the back panels of the saucer added, attach the top and seal a few areas that want to bow outward, she'll be ready for putty work to smooth it all out.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer27.jpg
Here is a shot of shuttle bay 7 all closed in.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer29.jpg
The top of the saucer has been attached and many pieces of tape used to close gaps around the edge, I also marked the location of the top decks so when I putty the hull to smooth out numerious dips and joint lines I woun't waste to much putty on areas that will be out of view.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer30.jpg
I used the kit supplied bridge to make the one for this project, I first cut the back section off, then filed away all the base area. last using scrap styrene I built a new rear section for the bridge, not looking to bad.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Been following this build, and enjoying it a great deal. 

The ship is coming together very nicely. 

Sean


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

SJF said:


> Been following this build, and enjoying it a great deal.
> 
> The ship is coming together very nicely.
> 
> Sean


Thanks, it is becoming one of those "When will it end?" "When it is finished!" projects, my favorite line from the Charlton Heston, Rex Harrison movie the Agony and the Ecstasy. I really would have liked a more true to Trek hull shape on this project, but you do what you can. A big concern was until the side panel and top section were cemented in place the whole thing flapped around and flexed all over the place, each time it was picked up. But now it's all solid as a rock.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The up-coming question is not meant as a criticism;
I admire you guys who can scratch-build something.
I ask because of faulty memory.

Is the ship really that thick/tall?
Or is it just an optical illusion?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> The up-coming question is not meant as a criticism;
> I admire you guys who can scratch-build something.
> I ask because of faulty memory.
> 
> ...


That is a great question, I tinkered around with several measurements and found some interior drawings that show the saucer having 6 decks with a little room to spare. I guess-ta-mated my decks at 10 feet to allow for duckwork and service spaces between each deck and came up with 3/16th's of an inch per level, my saucer is 1-1/4 inches tall. Is it RIGHT, heck no, it probably should be a little taller but the darn thing was starting to look like a hub cap. I'm sure the flat edge doesn't help where the Star Trek ship had a 70 degree angle on the bow. The next step will add some dimention to the hull and break up the flat featureless surface 7 sensor bands that wrap around the outer hull and toward the rear will angle down to just 3 before the rear shuttle bay sandwiched between those bands will be the view ports for each of the six decks. Like they say "To boldly go where no modeler in their right mind would."


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Robert Hargrave said:


> That is a great question, I tinkered around with several measurements and found some interior drawings that show the saucer having 6 decks with a little room to spare. I guess-ta-mated my decks at 10 feet to allow for duckwork and service spaces between each deck and came up with 3/16th's of an inch per level, my saucer is 1-1/4 inches tall. Is it RIGHT, heck no, it probably should be a little taller but the darn thing was starting to look like a hub cap. I'm sure the flat edge doesn't help where the Star Trek ship had a 70 degree angle on the bow. The next step will add some dimention to the hull and break up the flat featureless surface 7 sensor bands that wrap around the outer hull and toward the rear will angle down to just 3 before the rear shuttle bay sandwiched between those bands will be the view ports for each of the six decks. Like they say "To boldly go where no modeler in their right mind would."


Not to mention you did say that you wanted to treat this as the prototype Constellation class, so some differences can be expected with the first ship of the class.

As someone who has been studying this class starship for years to build my 1/350 Constellation Class vacuform kit, I am really impressed with your progress and like what you did with the cargo bay. It is a perfect blend between TOS and move era design.

Scott


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> Not to mention you did say that you wanted to treat this as the prototype Constellation class, so some differences can be expected with the first ship of the class.
> 
> As someone who has been studying this class starship for years to build my 1/350 Constellation Class vacuform kit, I am really impressed with your progress and like what you did with the cargo bay. It is a perfect blend between TOS and move era design.
> 
> Scott


Again thanks for the votes of confidence, if the finished model looks half as good as I hope it will, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer31.jpg
After another delay, working on a portrait for a friend of the family as a birthdy gift, I got back to working on the ship. I attached the first sensor band ring around the top edge of the saucer and applied the first coat of filler putty across the top and sides of the saucer. After sanding it all down I have added the next 3 bands around the front section of the hull, these bands are made from .030 X .100 strip styrene. To keep the spacing uniform I butter the back of the strip with slow set ACC, set one corner in place and hold it with a strip of tape. Then I run a .080 thick piece of styrene between the first strip and the new one as I press it into place along the hull, I secure the other end with another strip of tape then run the spacer block back and forth along the gap to check the fit. I let that section dry for 15 to 20 minutes then add the next one.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Looking really good Robert. Are you planning on doing the domes on the bottom of the hull? Are you scratchbuilding them? One thing you may want to consider is a Sherman Tank gun turret. With a little modification, it could work. Scratchbuilding would probably be you best option is you want more accuracy. I use pink insulation board from Home Depot and created the shape and then skinned it with Apoxie Sculpt. Using the foam will help it keep the weight down.

Scott


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> Looking really good Robert. Are you planning on doing the domes on the bottom of the hull? Are you scratchbuilding them? One thing you may want to consider is a Sherman Tank gun turret. With a little modification, it could work. Scratchbuilding would probably be you best option is you want more accuracy. I use pink insulation board from Home Depot and created the shape and then skinned it with Apoxie Sculpt. Using the foam will help it keep the weight down. Scott


The large domes under the saucer at the back, I do not even plan to add, they look completely out of place on a Trek style fleet ship, the over all shape is odd, they are bulky and just look wrong, _in my opinion_.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

A-MAY-ZING! Same with your drawing!

I really love how this one is turning out, and the detail you are adding to the side of the saucer is a real ticket seller. The Shuttle bay is also stunning and really adds a lot to the build.

I'm now starting a Stargazer project with the 1/1000 R2 kit. Seeing that there are no conversion kits, I'm just going to do it myself... Since I've never tried scratch building of any type, this is quite a task. With that in mind, your build up pictures are very helpful to me.

Not to thread hijack Robert, but does anyone have any idea as to the best way to create the sloping side walls correctly?
Speaking of side walls, Robert, yours look great. I quite like the flat walls.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Oh, I think I've got it. Cut one long strip that is curved downward slightly. Both aft sides can be made up from straight sheet plastic.

Did I get it right?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Constellation Update*

Okay I am back working on the Constellation star ship project a little at a time, so here are some new items; I spread some filler putty along the edges of the saucer deck to try and get a smooth edge, but discovered there were several areas of the saucer deck that had some waves in them. 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer32.jpg

I picked up a new tube of filler putty and a 3 pack of spreading squeegees so I could start leveling up the top and bottom of the saucer. Joining all those sections of sheet styrene and all the bracing below left a few waves in the deck, I used the smallest spreader and placed smooth coating of putty across the whole top of the upper and lower deck, then I dry sanded the areas with a sanding block and 320 grit sand paper to smooth it out both decks.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/Gazer33.jpg

Lots of details have been added to the upper saucer deck the last couple of days, along with attaching the main engine housing with the photon emitters and impulse drive. Al the different shapes wee cut from sheet styrene and framed with styrene strips. At the rear of the production saucer section where the cut out is, I have seen several different configuration for this small area, one has it as a botanical garden, another as the battle bridge and yet another is just a mass of shapes like external equipment boxes. So to fill in this spot I took the second bridge from kit two and set it in this area facing backwards, later I’ll add a few more details.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/gazer34.jpg

A few more items added.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/Gazer35.jpg


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

This is looking fanstastic!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Just to let people know the Constellation is still around, and is getting final assemblly work done to the hull, adding some last minute details tring to dress it up. With all the hull problems every little detail helps.

http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/002.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Landru said:


> This is looking fanstastic!


AGREED!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Lookin really good there!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Some more shots of the newest work completed, adding some details trying to make it stand out. First shot rear view with ship in upright position, the warp nacelles are just sitting there.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/001.jpg

Second shot is an oerhead view of the bottom of the saucer section.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/003.jpg

Overhead view of the top of the saucer.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/002-1.jpg

Close-up shot of the rear section and pylons.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/004.jpg


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Not bad... I admire you for trying to sort out all the details on this design.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Now that the temperature in my garage has dipped below 1000 degrees at night I have been getting some work done, pulled the Constellation out of moth balls and I’ve Primed the shell, sprayed a Satin Gray color on the sensor bands across the outer edges of the sides of the ship, around B and C deck and the what appear to be vents around the top and underside of the saucer. All these areas I masked off and have applied a second coat of White Primer, and this is how she looks sitting in the paint booth (FIG-1). 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/006.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The main body is painted several touch-ups to be done and some small areas to be brush painted before moving on to weathering and adding decals. Here you get a look at the open hanger bay (FIG-2) 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/007.jpg
here is an overhead view (FIG-3).
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/008.jpg
The drive engines I still have to repaint as they are still painted the original idea colors for the ship of two shades of Gray


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Some detail painting finished last night next touch-up work from my lack of a steady hand then on to a little weathering (FIG-9).
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/009.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The original color choice for the Constellation Was two shades of Grays but that has changed and now the ship is White with Gray highlights, here are the engines in their original color (FIG-10A).
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/010A.jpg
And now after masking off a couple of areas to try and save the original colors on the side grills and tail fin, the nacelles have been primed and the first coat of White paint applied (FIG-10B). 
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/010B.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm liking the effort that you are putting in to this!
I think it's looking *GREAT*!!! :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The engine nacelles are painted and I have temporally set two of them in place (FIG-11)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/011.jpg
with any luck I hope to spend a couple of hours taking care of all the touch-up paint so tonight I can do the weathering of the hull and nacelles and spray a coat of gloss so I can apply the decals next week and close this project out.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The painting is complete, and I’ve played around with weathering the saucer and nacelles, I tried something I’s seen done on a couple of TOS nacelles making rings along the length of the nacelle. I used black, tan and orange chalk in that order to get the color combination you see (FIG-12).
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/012.jpg


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

I really like the rust ring!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Landru said:


> I really like the rust ring!


Maybe you'll like this more, decals have been started nacelles, upper saucer and a few view ports in the upper pylon.
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/013.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*AWESOME!!!*
-Jim


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Just started reading this thread. 
What a great project! 
Wonderful work!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks great, nice job on the wheathering affect!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Half the viewports are now installed and all the main decals, when all have been applied I'll do a complete shoot around of the finished project and close this model out. Last couple of notes before the end, the decals are JT Graphics Constellation Class 1-537 scale that I picked up from federation Models the set includes the round window decals but I also had a set of the Saratoga Miranda Class decals, that I borrowed the oval window ports from. Most of the model was painted and gloss and matte finishes sprayed on using Rust-oleum Painters Touch ultra cover 2x spray paints, picture the look on my face when I go to apply decals and I read “The JTGraphics decals you have purchased are coated with Testor’s clear flat lacquer. Using and enamel clear coat such as krylon or Rust-oleum may cause damage to the decal.” Well everything turned out fine thank goodness, and this project should be wrapped up in the next couple of days and last photos posted it has been a fun project at times, next back to work on Space Station 1.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Robert Hargrave said:


> Maybe you'll like this more, decals have been started nacelles, upper saucer and a few view ports in the upper pylon.
> http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/013.jpg


Wow! Damn your right! Don't you just love to see nice decals on your hard work. Great stuff!

This is ironic, I'm halfway through my 1/1000 scratch/bash build as the Constellation-NX version. Very coincidental!!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Projects end last thoughts*

The Constellation project is completed and this little monster weights a ton, with all the changes from the TV ship it still makes a great kit. So here are the final photos... (Upper Saucer)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/003-1.jpg
(Under Side of Saucer)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/004-1.jpg
(Hanger Deck 7)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/005.jpg
(Forward View)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/006-1.jpg
(Rear View)
http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx226/booker1067/Constellation/007-1.jpg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

All I can say is that you have done one heck of a great job on this! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Do you plan on a base for it?
-Jim


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> Do you plan on a base for it?
> -Jim


The original plan was to hang it from the ceiling, hooked it up to some 10 lbs fishing line in a triangle setup but the weight of the tail end tipped the nose section up to an almost 90 degree angle then one of the lines snapped under the weight and stress heart stopping moment. So some kind if stand is going to have to be found.


----------

